# JAEGER Hangar 4 - Vocals by Merethe Soltvedt



## audioimperia (Apr 6, 2018)

Since Jaeger's release, the library has received praise from users and reviewers alike and we have received an overwhelming amount of emails and messages about Jaeger's Hangar 4: the vocals by Merethe Soltvedt. A lot of you asked if we could release Hangar 4 as a separate library and we have decided to do so.

Here is what some of you had to say about Hangar 4:

"If there was one area that Jaeger floored me, it was this set of samples, derived from the singer Soltvedt. Vocal libraries are a tough nut to crack because they possess challenges and hurdles that aren’t present in other instruments from the orchestra. Audio Imperia have knocked it out of the park with their offering in this department." - Film Score Monthly

"Definitely jaw-dropping sound from a library."

"Holy mother of Norway what a vocal patch!! Yeez. That legato. Hats off."

The library comes with:

Legatos (Aah / Ooh / Mmm).
Sustains (Aah / Ooh / Mmm).
Riser Scales (in Major/Minor and Soft/Loud).
Phrases (in Major/Minor and Soft/Loud).
Merethe Soltvedt is an award-winning vocalist who has performed for composers such as Jeff Broadbent, Henry Lai, Tom Salta, Ivan Torrent and companies like Brand X, Two Steps From Hell, and Ghostwriter Music. A truly unique and very angelic voice that will add a whole other dimension to your music.

https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/best-sellers/products/jaeger-hangar-4 (BUY NOW)



​


----------



## oxo (Apr 6, 2018)

yeah!


----------



## Pixelee (Apr 7, 2018)

Definitely a steal! This is a gateway drug for those wanting to get a taste of Jaeger. All the legatos are buttery smooth!


----------



## damcry (Apr 7, 2018)

It’s going hard to resist ....


----------



## Leo (Apr 7, 2018)

OK I bought Hangar 4 and again I can not resist,
so where is my "179$ discount"?
There is nothing in my account, or mail...


----------



## tomaslobosk (Apr 7, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Sounds great! It looks in a walkthrough like the range is from F#2 to F#4. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Thanks!



F#2 to F#4 for Aah, E2 to E4 for Ooh and Mmm


----------



## audioimperia (Apr 7, 2018)

Leo said:


> OK I bought Hangar 4 and again I can not resist,
> so where is my "179$ discount"?
> There is nothing in my account, or mail...



Just let us know when you're ready to purchase the full version of Jaeger and we'll issue a custom order form.


----------



## Leo (Apr 8, 2018)

audioimperia said:


> Just let us know when you're ready to purchase the full version of Jaeger and we'll issue a custom order form.


Thnx for info! 

Hangar 4 have about 650MB size on HDD - miracle:emoji_astonished:


----------



## Tatu (Apr 8, 2018)

I thought I wouldn't buy anything this year and do some work instead.. but well :D
Too good to pass. Best sounding solo vocal legato I've ever heard.


----------



## Leo (Apr 8, 2018)

Here is my first very short tech NON EPIC demo with Hangar 4:


----------



## Leo (Apr 8, 2018)

and again short lullaby just with Merethe Soltvedt - acapella


----------



## Øivind (Apr 9, 2018)

awesome straight out of the box, differently looking forward to opening the other hangars later on!


----------



## Sosimple88 (Apr 9, 2018)

Very lovely voice.


----------



## kimarnesen (Apr 12, 2018)

@audioimperia I ordered this 4 hours ago but still no download links. How can I download it?


----------



## audioimperia (Apr 12, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> @audioimperia I ordered this 4 hours ago but still no download links. How can I download it?



Thank you so much for your purchase Kim! The download links go out automatically after the purchase, but just in case we just resent it to you  Let us know ([email protected]) if the email came through.


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 12, 2018)

Sosimple88 said:


> Very lovely voice.


I predict : hangar 5 Choir
Hangar 6 Epic ensemble perc......
Would be so great !!!!!


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 12, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> I predict : hangar 5 Choir
> Hangar 6 Epic ensemble perc......
> Would be so great !!!!!


And hangar 7 : epic hard guitars !!!


----------



## kimarnesen (Apr 12, 2018)

audioimperia said:


> Thank you so much for your purchase Kim! The download links go out automatically after the purchase, but just in case we just resent it to you  Let us know ([email protected]) if the email came through.



Received, thank you! So it means the links are not in the account for possible downloads in the future?


----------



## Tony Marescalco (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi everyone, I don't understand, is Jaeger Hangar an excerpt from the Jaeger complete pack including only the choir/vocals? 

It'd be perfect because though Jaeger is good, having already EW Hollywood orchestra I don't feel like buying another whole library (which I honestly think sounds quite similar to the EW HO). 
The choir, instead, sounds top notch and I don't have one


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 6, 2018)

Tony Marescalco said:


> Hi everyone, I don't understand, is Jaeger Hangar an excerpt from the Jaeger complete pack including only the choir/vocals?
> 
> It'd be perfect because though Jaeger is good, having already EW Hollywood orchestra I don't feel like buying another whole library (which I honestly think sounds quite similar to the EW HO).
> The choir, instead, sounds top notch and I don't have one



Hey Tony. That's exactly it, it's the Vocal part of the full Jaeger library.


----------



## paularthur (Jan 15, 2019)

Any chance of this making a come back?


----------



## fretti (Jan 15, 2019)

paularthur said:


> Any chance of this making a come back?


Come back?
It's still available, if that's what you mean


----------



## paularthur (Jan 15, 2019)

fretti said:


> Come back?
> It's still available, if that's what you mean


Totally missed it on first browse! Thanks for thee assist!


----------



## Denkii (Aug 15, 2019)

Is there a crossgrade discount available from hangar 4 to full Jaeger?
I know on page one of this thread @audioimperia mentioned something like that but I did not really understand whether that was some sort of intro offer at that time or if new customers could still do that in the future. Their prdoduct page doesn't say anything about that, neither does the FAQ-Site.
Does anyone know more?


----------



## Zero&One (Aug 15, 2019)

The reply I got back was that it would discount the Hangar 4 price from full the edition.


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 15, 2019)

James H said:


> The reply I got back was that it would discount the Hangar 4 price from full the edition.



Spot on!  If you want to upgrade please reach out to us at [email protected]


----------



## ridgero (Sep 12, 2019)

How can I reactivate my Hangar 4 library on a new computer? It always says "Demo timeout". After pressing "Activate" the app Native Access opens but I cannot find Hangar 4 / Jaeger there.

Thanks for the help


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 12, 2019)

ridgero said:


> How can I reactivate my Hangar 4 library on a new computer? It always says "Demo timeout". After pressing "Activate" the app Native Access opens but I cannot find Hangar 4 / Jaeger there.
> 
> Thanks for the help



Hey!  Please make sure to load the patches in the full version of Kontakt. The "demo timeout" notification pops up when you open patches in Kontakt Player.


----------



## ridgero (Sep 12, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Hey!  Please make sure to load the patches in the full version of Kontakt. The "demo timeout" notification pops up when you open patches in Kontakt Player.



Thanks for the quick reply

I cannot load it into Kontakt 5, it says it's too old.

Is it really necessary to have Kontakt 6? In the past I used Hangar 4 with Kontakt 5 and it wasn't a problem.

Greetings


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 12, 2019)

ridgero said:


> Thanks for the quick reply
> 
> I cannot load it into Kontakt 5, it says it's too old.
> 
> ...



What version of Kontakt are you on? Hangar 4 requires 5.5.2 or higher. If it says it's too old, just download the update for the latest version of Kontakt 5 and you should be good to go


----------



## Crowe (Sep 12, 2019)

ridgero said:


> Thanks for the quick reply
> 
> I cannot load it into Kontakt 5, it says it's too old.
> 
> ...



Make sure that Kontakt Player and Kontakt 5 are not installed at the same time (Native Access allows this). I've found it can really mess up when opening Vsts.

EDIT: I just went to check again and either I'm wrong or you can't have them installed at the same time *anymore*. Either way, disregard the above.


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Nov 23, 2019)

Leo said:


> Here is my first very short tech NON EPIC demo with Hangar 4:



Thanks for posting this. There seems to be very few audio demos of this library that aren’t buried in heavy orchestration. This demo made it easier to hear her voice and sold me. Beautiful.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 14, 2022)

Any chance of this coming back? I'm writing some stuff that would really suit this! Other vocal libraries aren't cutting it! :D


----------



## vanillemilch (Jul 14, 2022)

They really should apply whatever magic they used on here to several other well regarded singers and make an entire series out of these in my opinion. I already mentioned it elsewhere but I'd absolutely love a Mika Kobayashi version of this for example.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jul 14, 2022)

AdamKmusic said:


> Any chance of this coming back? I'm writing some stuff that would really suit this! Other vocal libraries aren't cutting it! :D





> *EPIC SPRING SALE - ALL KONTAKT FULL PRODUCTS 70% OFF HIATUS SALE*​This is a pretty exciting year for us: We are getting ready for the launch of our new website!
> 
> To optimize your experience with all products on the site, we are putting all of our libraries made for the full version of Kontakt on a brief hiatus which will give us time to overhaul and update them where needed. They'll come back in different shapes and forms toward the end of the year, so if you were thinking about getting any of them: now is the time!


This was said in their email for the Spring Sale they had. What form they come back in I do not know. I'm guessing they're redoing them and making them Kontakt Player compatible. They didn't say they're retiring Hangar 4 so hopefully it will be back later this year.


----------

